# Construction on Sunday



## momtraveler (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello I have a question, I live in Yokohama and in quiet area of Yamate-cho. Until the construction in front of my home. I have contacted the owner and Ken-corp about them not to do construction on Sunday. Was told they would stop on Sunday, but they still do. I have construction going on 7 days a week starting 8:30am till 1800 or 1900 hour and it is very loud! I would like to know the rules for doing construction on Sunday, I thought it was not to be done on Sunday. They do not have special permission (I have checked) They would like me to be kind and just let them do the work, I was told. I asked if they could just start later on Sunday, like 10 am and they still start at 8:30am. What can I do? Please help me to understand my options.


----------



## deepurple (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there,
You have only one option left with you now, go to your local police station and lodge a complaint, tell them that you have checked and they do not posses a special permission from Shiyakusho or Kuyakusho (City Office). Simultanously lodge a complaint with City Office too. See they will come to you with offers. Best of Luck, Fight back lady.
Purple


----------

